# 9dpt 2de,advice please



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hello everyone,
i i hope i have abbreviated in the title of subject correctly, my brain has gone to jelly lately. i had ec on monday the 7th of june, and had 12 eggs, only 2 fertilised and 1 embie of top grade survived and was transferred on wednesday the 9th, i am wondering when the earliest is i could possibly test realistically, obviously the irrational in me nearly did 2 days ago, but i got a grip. trouble is i have looked at dates and read far toooo much stuff i have gotmself in such a muddle. any advice would be great, i have period like cramping off and on, but have not had any spotting, i had most of  treatment at a hospital and the et at bourne hall, feel so sad that only got  2 embies from 12 eggs too, and then one didnt make it through a night. 
ive gone through the same as everyone during this 2ww, i think i am i think im not and i know its all mind games and medication, but i just dont know when to test now, really want to on sunday as it will be fathers day and if it has worked will be the best way i could ever surprise my wonderful husband, grgrrrrr im actually making myself cross by posting this, but im going for it, ANY advice would be greatly appreciated, many thanks and best wishes to all 
rosina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi there hon.

Sorry to barge the 2ww thread!

The 2ww really is a nightmare.

Your clinic would have given you an optimum date for testing, this would have been dependent on the strength of your trigger injection and also to be honest their own preference   . 

My first clinic you tested 14 days from ET my last clinic 14 from EC....!

I always waited til official test date but can appreciate you being keen to test on Sunday.  I know many people that have tested positive 4 or 5 days before official test date and people that have tested negative the day before test date and then gone on to a positive 2 days later...

The only thing I would say is if you want to test you need to think how you would interpret a negative -maybe the levels wouldnt be high enough yet etc etc!  Would this be more stressful than not testing?! If it is "early" to test on Sunday according to your clinic and you do really want to test I would suggest you use one of those digital ones (which would save more stress on the "is that or is that not a line" questioning!)

Wishing you all the best and hoping you get that


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I agree with TwiceBlessed as I've never been an early tester...personally just never seen the point of putting myself through the extra anxiety...the 2ww is stressful enough as it is...I'd rather enjoy being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) for as long as possible.

Frustratingly, all the drugs we have through treatment, especially the HCG trigger injection before EC (which is basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo) and the progesterone support during 2ww can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms similar to period and pregnancy so it just adds to the confusion...there's no way of knowing what's happening.  Most women don't get genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg (at this stage you'd not be 4 weeks).

If you had ET on 9 June then you'd be 10dp2dt (10 days past a 2 day transfer) so your embryo would be 12 days old today.  Implantation can happen around 5-12 days past ovulation (dpo) /past EC and only once there's enough HCG hormone released from the embryo will a peestick be able to detect it.  Even the ones you can use early are only around 54-65% accurate at that stage, whereas they're 99% accurate when used on OTD (or when period late in natural cycle).  Also, the HCG trigger injection can cause false positives on peesticks and the injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days so you need to allow time for that to be completely gone.

When have your clinic advised you to test, when's OTD (official test day) ?  The reason clinics give you these dates is to ensure you get an accurate result ie there's enough HCG produced from embryo and there's no chance of any HCG injection residue causing false positives.

I know how hard the 2ww is (been through enough myself) but try and hold off testing as long as you can.  In theory, if you took EC like ovulation, then you'd only be 12dpo at the moment....still very early days.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## winniewinnie (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Rosina,

I had EC and ET both at exactly the same days as you. Hope we'll both get the lovely BFP in a couple of days' time! Three sleeps away! xxxxxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

Thankyou twice blessed (love ur name  plus ur story gives me hope) im over the dispair of when i posted the other night, it really was getting to me just because of fathers day and how gr8 it would of been if it was a positve, 
Thanks also natasha,advice from both of you was spot on, and i appreciate the break down of abbreviations, i was having a total brain wobble day. i think apart from the odd few hours of a couple of days i have coped better on this 2ww than with my previous iuis, but as time is passing by i am thinking that i will get a negative, but as i have come to realise no amount of guessing or reading is going to help me to work it out until i test when i should   so i am being strong (now fathers day is nearly over) thanks again.
Also, winnie......i wish you all the very very best, please let me know how you get on     
thanks for taking the time to read and reply, i do greatly appreciate it,
love and best wishes
rosina    
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

rosielee and winniewinnie!


----------

